

John Carmack Interview: GPU Race, Intel Graphics, Ray Tracing, Voxels - psykotic
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/John-Carmack-Interview-GPU-Race-Intel-Graphics-Ray-Tracing-Voxels-and-more

======
kristianp
An interesting assessment of the state of 3D game engine development.

I remember when all you would hear from Carmack is a paragraph of text on
finger idsoftware.com every couple of years.

